# duck lkill with a gamekeeper catapult



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

because theres not a lot of new posts in the hunting section heres a duck i shot about 6 onths ago, some of you have probaly already seen it, but for those who havnt, here it is -- gamekeeper john


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Clean shot - John


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting, awesome hunting man. I agree with e-shot, super clean kill


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

yay head shot!


----------



## kiss (Aug 20, 2011)

dead on with that one! That duck didnt have a chance.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great accuracy.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great shot.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Ive seen tis video many times and I was glad to see it reposted. Kudos to ya! That was a beautifully clean shot to a moving target. 
I love duck







cant get enough!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

perfect shot. Duck is good eating!!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> perfect shot. Duck is good eating!!


thanks







i must say that out of duck / pigeon / rabbit & pheasant that duck is my favorite







and you get a decent bit of meet from a duck







-- gamekeeper john


----------

